# Siemens Zähler



## Headman (27 Dezember 2007)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe einen Zähler von Siemens mit der Bezeichnung: "7PK1348-1BB44". Nun möchte ich diesen Zähler gerne anschließen und einstellen. Da ich im Internet rein garnichts über diesen Zähler gefunden habe:???:, wäre es schon, wenn mir einer von euch helfen könnte. Wichtig ist vor allem die Einstellung.

Mfg
Headman


----------



## winny-sps (28 Dezember 2007)

Kontrolliere noch mal die Nummer .

Dann kannst du unter dem Link http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/llisapi.dll?func=cslib.csinfo2&aktprim=99&lang=de
die entsprechenden Infos finden.


----------



## gravieren (28 Dezember 2007)

Hi

Meinst du Stromzähler, Stückzähler, Wegzähler ...


----------



## Headman (4 Januar 2008)

Hallo Leute, ich dachte ich hätte da eine "Impuls"-Zähler. D.h. wenn der Eingang 1-Signal hat, wird vor- oder rückwärts gezählt. Leider hat sich das ganze als Zeitmesser oder Betriebsstundenzähler entpuppt. So kann ich das nicht benutzen und muß mir was anderers einfallen lassen.

Trotzdem schönen Dank für die Beiträge

Mfg
Headman


----------

